# Bi color angel for majano control reef tank



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

How reef safe is the bicolor angel?
Do they eat Majano anemones?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+433&pcatid=433


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

It says With caution...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Too much behavior variation among individuals to offer solid advice.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I tried talking the guy at my Lfs into putting one in a reef tank so I could see how safe he'd be but he said no


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't blame the guy. It's obvious he knows more about the fish species than you do.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Woah calm down, I know more about fish than he does, he had a princess parrot in his corals, he had a clarkii with an angler guess he doesn't know as much as one would think


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

No need to be rude


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I personally love majanos, and would love a tank filled with them. Mixing them in a regular reeftank, though, is a problem. 
There are many ways of getting rid of them that work for sure, and if I were you, I'd use one of those instead of adding a fish that may or may not do the job.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Bi Color Angel and he nips at everything other than the fish so it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wasn't being rude. Look at your post when you first tried to talk your LFS into adding the BiColor to his tank. As for your LFS owner having a Princess Parrot with his corals and Clarkii with his Anglerfish (most likely the Clown is larger than the anglerfish), you didn't mention if they were juveniles or not. 

The issue isn't about the LFS, it's you trying to get your LFS to add the BiColor angel so you can see for yourself whether it will nip corals.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Once again being a jerk...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Whatever...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh* Alright, that's enough.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

In my experience bicolors are pretty reef safe, but you always have an individual that goes against the norm. Unfortunately I didn't have too much success with them eating majano anemones.


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had several bicolors over the years and only had a problem with one nipping corals, they also didn't eat majanos.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks... I managed to keep the mojanos at bay with a large hammer they don't spread now thanks to the hammer's careful watch over my tank.


----------

